# Martian Child movie review



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

[img]http://shop.newline.com/kernel/imageload?table=cat_images;ttl2=15;key1=267464_full_EN_;key2=267464_full_EN;key3=267464_full;key4=-100_full_EN;key5=-100_full___newline;key6=-100_full[/img]
*Martian Child* with John Cusack
Movie review SD DVD

My Wife went into Blockbuster this weekend and picked out this movie. When I saw the tittle I was not sure what I was going to be seeing. I had not heard of the movie before and usually this means that its not very good.

First let me say that this turned out to be a very good movie and not only that but it kept me guessing right through to the end.
Warning, this movie is not action packed nor is it in any way fast paced But, it is based loosely on actual events and really tugs at your heart strings.
If any of you remember these great movies (or at least I think they are and so do many people that have seen it) "Pay it forward" or "Radio", this ranks right up there with them as far as sucking you right into the storyline.
The acting was very convincing and the boy, Bobby Coleman. Did a great job of his part and really shows that even children can be great at what they do in a movie.

Bottom line here is if your tired of action flicks and need a movie that is more down to earth then this is a must see. Its defiantly a movie that the entire family can enjoy with no language or any sort of other non family friendly content.

I give this movie a :4stars:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I passed over this at the rental store, but may pick it up after all. I am generally an action and adventure guy, but like something a little different all along.


----------

